# Power Feed For Taiwan Drill Press



## Micke S (Apr 11, 2015)

I use this drill press a lot for drilling, and for milling when the vintage bench mill is too small. I've had a power feed on it but the solution was too weak. It uses a windscreen wiper motor and it went south without much use.

So I'm  now changing to a much larger wiper motor and also put a flexible joint in between.  The support fixture between the table and motor remains to fabricate.  It will be two 1, 25 " studs from the table to a 1/2 inch plate on the motor gear house.


----------



## Kernbigo (Apr 12, 2015)

here is mine, a modified linear actuator out of a hospital bed


----------



## astroracer (Apr 12, 2015)

Micke S said:


> I use this drill press a lot for drilling, and for milling when the vintage bench mill is too small.[/ATTACH]



You say you use drill press for milling? Does it have a drawbar style spindle? I hope so, otherwise the chuck can fall out as there is nothing to hold it in with no up pressure on it. Just asking. 
Mark


----------



## Pertsa (Apr 12, 2015)

wipermotors are really good for many uses.
Very nice weldingmachine,


----------



## Micke S (Apr 12, 2015)

Yes it has a drawbar with M12 thread.

The Power Feed is now ready and tested without remarks. It is just to get a braided nylon sleeve to the wiring from the controller to the motor.

I usually sit down when I mill, so the switches are placed low. The power supply is a 8.5 amps switched DC-unit.


----------



## Micke S (Apr 13, 2015)

Wiring ready and I installed a Forward-Off-Rear switch on the motor as well. It makes it easier to control the motor to hit a punch mark. The solution runs smooth and silent.


----------



## FOMOGO (Apr 13, 2015)

Nice. Mike


----------



## thomas s (Apr 13, 2015)

Great job on the power feed. thomas s


----------



## Kernbigo (Apr 13, 2015)

how do you diconnect it to manual move the table?


----------



## Micke S (Apr 13, 2015)

The inner joint is locked to the shaft by a 1/4" screw with a 3/4" wide knurled head. It locks into the shafts keyway. I first used an Allen head screw but replaced it to eliminate the need for a tool. Another possibility is to make a spring loaded locking pin but the screw works fine and it just take a second or two to release it.

Another thought was to use four studs. But I only use two since it became a lot more rigid than expected.


----------



## markknx (Apr 13, 2015)

Sweet!


----------



## Micke S (Apr 14, 2015)

Pic of the locking screw.


----------



## Micke S (Jun 23, 2015)

I got my hands on an old adjustable angle plate. It is a rigid 50 pound piece.


----------



## markknx (Jun 23, 2015)

It is official You suck! nice gloat and nice angle plate! That looks to be a high quality tool.
Mark


----------



## Micke S (Jun 24, 2015)

I know....

I wonder if there is a world wide economical depression. I got three of this new SECO 50 mm mills with insert wrenches for a total of 15 dollars  today


----------



## FOMOGO (Jun 24, 2015)

Sure those didn't fall off the back of a truck?  Great score. Mike


----------



## Micke S (Jun 24, 2015)

Yes I'm almost positive  https://psonlineauktioner.se/auktion/sok/fräs/?antal=20


----------



## Digitallad (Jun 25, 2015)

Micke S said:


> Wiring ready and I installed a Forward-Off-Rear switch on the motor as well. It makes it easier to control the motor to hit a punch mark. The solution runs smooth and silent.
> 
> This might be a silly question but what is the specks on the motor and how do you control the speed on it , I assume the you reduce the voltages ?
> 
> ...


----------



## Micke S (Jun 25, 2015)

The motor is 12 VDC and the cover for the winding (the black cover) is 3" in diameter and 3" long. It is a wiper motor for a medium size car. The speed is controlled by a switched power supply, that gives 12 V at full speed and a square wave with longer and longer pulse interruptions the lower speed you want. It is a so called PWM supply, Pulse Width Modulator like e.g. http://www.ebay.com/itm/330874954473  The PWM unit is powered by a 230 VAC to 12 VDC power supply rated for 8 amps if I remember correct.

The motor has two windings. One for high speed and one low speed winding, which is more powerful and makes it possible to use ultra slow feed rates.


----------



## Peter Dahlman (Jun 25, 2015)

Nice work on the power feed! Ser bra ut


----------



## kennyv (Jun 25, 2015)

Great idea both power  feeds.... that's moving the table nicely. Now  I gots to make me one now in the near future  .. any other motors that will get the job done ?


----------



## Micke S (Jun 26, 2015)

Any DC motor (so you can reverse it easy) with a mechanical gear to produce high torque. But wiper motors are mass produced, cheap and reliable, so they are a good choice.


----------



## kennyv (Jun 26, 2015)

thanks love to see a little more detail  with (Pictures as im a visual learner )  when ya get a chance  please show me  explain how ya did it. Else  point me out to thread you may have created . Or perhaps a link I can refer back to in future when I do mines.    Thanks again 

 Btw what are ya Riddin .( scooter)  I have an 01 Dynamic Superglyde . Was hit back in sept 2014  so with 5k in insurance  funds  she just got an overhaul and  a facelift.
Custom 3K paint job that  I created with an artist . No way to explain without Lots  pics in different lighting . Put it this way its Midnight , black cherry , marbleized, cabernet , with Ghosted graphics................. Has 14 coats of clear .


----------



## Micke S (Jun 26, 2015)

Hi Kenny, I'm riding a couple of 2-wheelers. A Kawasaki ZX12R (180 hp) until a month ago, a Yamaha SR400 (28 tiny hp) and a 40 year old Germany made Zundapp moped (!!). The last one is for experiments with 2-stroke tuning, which can be more difficult, or at least less predictable, than tuning a 4-stroke engine. The 5 gear 2-stroke engine was built just 2 weeks ago and it looked and felt okay for such a small machine, 66 cc only. So I decided to participate in a hill race event last weekend. I was placed in the 80 cc class since the lower class only allowed for up to 60 cc. I was surprised to qualify to the final. Me and a guy with a strong 80 cc machine had to make a head to head separation run since we had exactly the same time to the top of the hill. I felt it would be difficult to win but didn't want to give a walk-over. The other guy and me both got great starts. But suddenly he disappeared rearwards. He was unfortunate and missed the 2nd gear. So I got the #1 trophy.

That was a just a small parenthesis since you asked what I run....I wish I had a Harley though.

Back to the Power Feed. I'm not good a drawing so I'll try to explain it in a text string starting from left with mains power to the motor at the end.

*Mains power 230 VAC  -> Mains Switch -> Switched Power 8,5 amp DC supply converting from 230 VAC to 12 VDC ->Variable PWM module for DC inputand 0--12 VDC output->wiper motor
*
Hope this helps
Cheers
/ Micke


----------



## kennyv (Jun 26, 2015)

Thanks  for info ..I always get ideas than kinda make shif learn myself if i want to make something .. Hey Good job in the race ... I like that ole vintage stuff..looks similar to  the old Italian  Bikes . I had my share of Dirt bikes growing up ( first one 7 yo)  First mini bike was a Rupp with a toque inverter  ..Built a go cart out of an RM 125 engine put a suicide shift on it..   Got a bunch of street bikes NO CROTCH ROKETS but they were Jap bikes . Than a year after I got my License I Got a BSA Rocket Three 3 Cyl - 750ci
Thereafter was my first real  ride . Bought a basket case  1971 Sporty . Rebuilt from ground up.  Had for  few years than  sold it to buy my house . It was a kicker had it dialed in too  started one kick .. Guy who came to buy it handed me money as soon as I started  it.  The last pics is what I have now .. after 30 years riding someone hits me... so I gots a  new pr of boots and  a custom  paint job for free lol...... hers a few pics at what she looks like now.  gain id have to show you 10 pics to see the color sceme . notice the tank pic where it looks black  than change lighting .. cool ayy... you should see it light up in the sunlight ...


----------



## Micke S (Jun 27, 2015)

Thank you Kenny for showing your great bike. I can see that the paint is super nice


----------



## kennyv (Jun 27, 2015)

Thanks allot mike ..

there is allot more in the paint job and the bike restoration than eyes can see . But that’s the way I designed it . Or lets say God orchestrated it.... Dunno if that makes sense but ill explain the paint job and it may make sense. It was an expression of the message I got. But the message is for everyone. When I was hit the Good lord woke me up , he said get up your ok the bike will be ok and "get up" and  “Forgive” I was obedient and did so..... He restored my bike 10 fold..... thats the short version. Bottom line is I was spared and woken up that day, to tell the story of the Gospel .Which means “ Good News” . May not make sense to anyone but I know I know I know that I went down for a reason.


Ok about the paint job . First Pic base color , than GOLD marbled than 4 layers of black cheery w/ Cabernet tinting . Yes with coats of clear and baked in between . AND this is before any graphics and ghosting. 14 coats clear total. . Look real close you can shave in the tank. See me and My Boy Billy Lamb the artist in the mirror?? lol...........








Next shows the marbleized effect . Next shows what happens when the “light Hit it. Btw My bike looks black from 40 feet away (like the original) but 10 times cooler. And its Royal… Cool or what ?


_When you look at it from different angles and distance it looks dif ( my first bike was black cheery ) this bike before I was hit was mid knight black. Long story but when I went down Sept 2014 “God said get up yure ok and forgive the Guy” thats what I did ..i found out he was dying and needed to make peace .Yup This is long story w/ a spiritual application and not the place to share but if ya get the message I already did share it and what God did for me . ..

Here is the revelation. Message I Received that inspired me to do final touches of Ghosting “ Truth is only reviled in the light” Than prayed about one verse that would tell the story when my bike is parked somewhere and catches someones eyes So I Added this verse on my Electrical Box and engraved my License plate .

Sorry to take over thread but im excited to show yall something. This was more exciting than getting my new mill .

Thanks for letting me share ._


----------

